# 1858 Remington revolver ball size



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know I'll get some flack for this, but I'm going to shoot this gun if it kills me. I cannot seem to find anywhere what size ball to use for this gun. It's an original and the Uberti's and others use either a .451 or .454. Would these work? Anyone with any experience? Thanks guys.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

this guy says .454

REMINGTON 1858 NEW MODEL ARMY


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use some kind of lubricant, either atop the rammed-in ball or as a wad between ball and powder.
If Ox Yoke is still in business, they can provide the appropriate wads. I have always used ordinary canning-jar-sealing paraffin, but making paraffin wads is a pain in the posterior.
Use enough FFFg powder that, when the ball is fully rammed in, the chamber is pretty much filled up.
Don't place any caps on the nipples until all of the chambers are loaded. While capping, be *very* careful of where you point the pistol's muzzle, because accidents can happen.
Old-timers used to "cowboy" these pistols (raise the muzzle way up while cocking for the next shot) because that lets the expended cap fall out, rather than having it jam-up the works. Be aware, though, that no shooting establishment will allow you to do this on a formal range.

Before you begin to load anything, bust one cap on each nipple to burn out any residual oil. It's a good idea to also run a wire pick through each nipple, to make sure the fire's path is clear.


----------



## db00019 (Dec 14, 2010)

I appreciate both of these. I've ordered what I need just now and I'll be shooting it next week!


----------

